# ASUS VG248QE oder Benq XL2411T/20T



## Zeijen (4. April 2013)

Hallo,

Ich möchte nun einen Monitor.
Kann man zwischen denen hier nicht entscheiden:

- ASUS VG248QE
- Benq XL2411T
- Benq XL2420T


----------



## PcGamer512 (4. April 2013)

Hi nimm den Benq XL2411T


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Hi nimm den Benq XL2411T


 
Und warum?



Zeijen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte nun einen Monitor.
> Kann man zwischen denen hier nicht entscheiden:
> ...



Hast du dir schon Test durchgelesen?
Und wieso kannst du dich zwischen den dreien nicht entscheiden?


----------



## Zeijen (4. April 2013)

Nein kein Test durchgelesen.
Weil alle 3 gut sind (von den Werten her)


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. April 2013)

Rein von der Bildqualität sollte der Asus am besten sein.
BenQ hat echt Probleme mit der Farbdarstellung.
Der XL2411T sieht allerdings imo am besten aus.
Die Monis sind sich an sich ja recht ähnlich, also 3D Vision 2, 120 bzw. 144hz, TN, Pivot und so weiter.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2013)

Dann lies dir mal die Test in der letzten PCGH durch, da wurden alle 3 getestet.
Wenn du dann meinst das dir alle 3 gleich gut gefallen, entscheide einfach nach Preis und Aussehen.
Ich persönlich würde den Asus nehmen.


----------



## Zeijen (4. April 2013)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann lies dir mal die Test in der letzten PCGH durch, da wurden alle 3 getestet.
> Wenn du dann meinst das dir alle 3 gleich gut gefallen, entscheide einfach nach Preis und Aussehen.
> Ich persönlich würde den Asus nehmen.


 
Hay,
Könntest du mir bitte die Links senden ?


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2013)

War in der Print Ausgabe, da ist leider nix mit Link


----------



## lolinger123 (4. April 2013)

Denke der Asus wäre das beste, P/L.
Der XL2411T ist auch sehr gut.

Entscheid dich amb esten zwischen den 2


----------



## jo214 (6. April 2013)

Mir stellt sich gerade dieselbe frage weiß auch welchen von den 2 ich nehmen soll. Wird meist zum zocken von Shootern genutzt. Welcher wäre da besser geeignet ? Und gibt es überhaupt Kaufentscheidende Unterschiede ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. April 2013)

An alle die am Grübeln sind: Testbericht über 8 Monitore in zwei Größenklassen in PC Games Hardware 4/2013
Ich würde an eurer Stelle auch den VG248QE nehmen, zumal dieser 20€ günstiger ist.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. April 2013)

Ist der XL2411T nicht gleich dem XL2420T von den inneren Werten ( das äußerliche ist anders)  ?
Ist der Unterschied 120hz zu 144hz so gravierend das man sagt man sollte die 144 haben ?
Also laut dem was man so ließt, ist der XL2411T schlechter verarbeitet (kann ich leider nichts dazu sagen da ich diesen nicht getestet habe).
Ich bin auch am überlegen ob BenQ XL2420T oder Asus VG248QE ?!?!   
Rein optisch ist der BenQ mein Favorit. Warte auf die Freischaltung meines Tests bei Prad um den Asus vergleichen zu können.
Die Printausgabe der PCGH habe ich mir zugelegt, muss ich heute Abend mal studieren.
Was sagt Ihr zu den technischen Sachen bei den Monitoren?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. April 2013)

@Deguaner3: Es kommt nicht auf die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses an, sondern auf das Panel und die Qualität des Panels. 
Die 24hz sind nicht so ausschlaggiebig wie das bessere Panel des XL2411T gegenüber des XL2420T.
Der XL2420T ist farbqualitativ grottig schlecht, der XL2411T etwas besser, der VG248QE nochmal ordentlich besser.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. April 2013)

Jetzt bräuchte man das Design des BenQ mit den Vorteilen des Asus 
Ich danke euch allen, es wird dann wohl der Asus werden !

Viele Grüße


----------

